
Ask HN: Where can I deliberately practice math online? - autoreleasepool
I am no longer in college. The highest level of math I have taken is Calc 1. I have also take Discrete Math.<p>I&#x27;d like to improve my math skills and exercise my mind by practicing math problems. I don&#x27;t have an interest taking a full course right now. I think practicing 30 minutes a day would do me some good in the long run.
======
divkakwani
Check out Project
Euler([https://projecteuler.net/](https://projecteuler.net/)) if you want to
solve mathematical puzzles.

------
tkosan
I am the lead developer of the open source MathPiper computer algebra system:

[http://mathpiper.org](http://mathpiper.org)

Does solving equations using the following manual step-by-step elementary
algebra equation solver interest you?:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYtsQ_PczlY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYtsQ_PczlY)

If so, join the MathPiper developer email list, introduce yourself, and I will
teach you how to use it.

------
kuszi
Please join us at SPOJ (spoj.com) if you are not afraid of programming. Some
examples:
[http://www.spoj.com/problems/TWOSQRS/](http://www.spoj.com/problems/TWOSQRS/)
(number theory problem),
[http://www.spoj.com/problems/KPPOLY/](http://www.spoj.com/problems/KPPOLY/)
(geometry).

------
refrigerator
This is not really math, more arithmetic, but you might enjoy it nonetheless:
[http://www.speedsums.com](http://www.speedsums.com). Definitely not a
substitute for actual math though - some of the other comments here are great
for that.

------
psyklic
Brilliant is amazing for practicing math. It's similar to programming problem
sites but for math: [https://brilliant.org](https://brilliant.org)

------
darod
try coursera, opencourseware, khan academy. There are plenty of places to
learn math.

